# afficher ecran mac book sur tele



## miki1881 (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis débutante sur mac et me trouve face à un petit problème !
Je souhaite simplement afficher l'écran de mon mac sur la tele afin de pouvoir regarder des DVD.
J'ai acheté un adaptateur et le câble HDMI et quand je branche le tout, il ne se passe rien !
Le vendeur m'avait dit d'aller sur les préférences, puis moniteur, ce que j'ai fait, et les 2 écrans sont bien là.
Mais comment "basculer" l'ecran du mac sur celui de la télé, je n'en sais rien !!
Merci !


----------



## lowlucas (28 Septembre 2010)

tu reçois une image sur ta télé issu de ton macbook ou rien?

si tu reçois le signal, apres tu vas dans préférence systeme, ensuite dans moniteur et dans disposition..là soit tu choisis bureau etendu..soit tu choisis exactement ce qu'affiche ton ecran mac, en cochant "recopie vidéo".....et là c'est bon.

evidemment sur ta tv tu dois selectionner "entrée hdmi"...si tu rentres par le hdmi...


----------



## miki1881 (28 Septembre 2010)

Gloups...
Je crois que j'ai dû oublier de mettre la tele sur HDMI...!
J'essaye dès ce soir.
Merci !


----------



## miki1881 (29 Septembre 2010)

lowlucas a dit:


> tu reçois une image sur ta télé issu de ton macbook ou rien?
> 
> si tu reçois le signal, apres tu vas dans préférence systeme, ensuite dans moniteur et dans disposition..là soit tu choisis bureau etendu..soit tu choisis exactement ce qu'affiche ton ecran mac, en cochant "recopie vidéo".....et là c'est bon.
> 
> evidemment sur ta tv tu dois selectionner "entrée hdmi"...si tu rentres par le hdmi...


 
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !
çà fonctionne !!


----------



## lowlucas (30 Septembre 2010)

....de rien, on pense rarement directement au plus evident...hihihi


----------

